# Two nights, couple fish.



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

First night we lost two very solid fish but landed a 33 and a low 20s fish. missed out on a 4 fish night. Several days later we fished under another bright moon, landing a skinny 45 incher in the low 30s and a very small fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Joe

Good looking fish. Looks like you are onto
some good fishing.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job Joe, good to see your on them!


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

real nice fish!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish! Where did you get them from?


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

congrats, good looking fish!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Doin work!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Nice fish! That water looks familiar


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job, glad to see you got out and got rewarded in return.


----------

